# rx cart anyone purchased off them before



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i remember talking about them before but it was that long ago i cant remember if there good to go or bunk lol............dam fish brain


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

anyone? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

From what I remember ppl saying, the adex and either clomid or nolva were very under-dosed. But others say they were OK.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, just ordered there accutane, first time ive used it, will post a thread if it turns up and let you know my thoughts on it


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

update, my order of accutane has came already, hope they work!! time to up the test

anyone tried there accutane


----------



## mattex (Oct 25, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> update, my order of accutane has came already, hope they work!! time to up the test
> 
> anyone tried there accutane


What dosage are you going to take?

Let us know if it works mate!

I om 20mg of AFL's accutane and so far after almost 3 weeks it's been pretty good i'll admit that.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

just 20mg a day, will let you know what i think


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> just 20mg a day, will let you know what i think


How's it going mate? Gonna be ordering some this week hopefully.


----------



## mattex (Oct 25, 2012)

@ws0158 how's it going? It the tane gtg?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

mattex said:


> @ws0158 how's it going? It the tane gtg?


yes good to go mate, making another order after christmas, still not even one spot, dropped the dose to 10mg a day but had a few pimples come.

so back upto 20mg and not one in site


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

I contacted them about under-dosed stuff, and they swore down that it was all correctly dosed etc.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

ws0158 said:


> yes good to go mate, making another order after christmas, still not even one spot, dropped the dose to 10mg a day but had a few pimples come.
> 
> so back upto 20mg and not one in site


I'm gonna grab some after Xmas as well, how dry did you get on 20mg?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> I contacted them about under-dosed stuff, and they swore down that it was all correctly dosed etc.


What did you expect them to say mate lol?I've used their ephedrine and it was good,used their T3 it was rubbish and many reports on here about people getting gyno whilst using their adex at 1mg p/d.Think it's hit and miss with their stuff!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> What did you expect them to say mate lol?I've used their ephedrine and it was good,used their T3 it was rubbish and many reports on here about people getting gyno whilst using their adex at 1mg p/d.Think it's hit and miss with their stuff!


I expected them to fess up and say "Yes we've been under-dosing for some time now"

LOL , I didn't expect anything, but I wanted them to know that ppl have been saying that. It's one reason I won't trust them.


----------



## mattex (Oct 25, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> What did you expect them to say mate lol?I've used their ephedrine and it was good,used their T3 it was rubbish and many reports on here about people getting gyno whilst using their adex at 1mg p/d.Think it's hit and miss with their stuff!


Used their T3; felt NOTHING even at 150mcg in 1 go. After 25mcg of pharma grade T3 I feel as if I had a radiator on my back lol. Their clen gives me terrible shakes. Either it's 60mcg/tab or clen+caffeine as I only get this severe shakes after 1-2 200mg/tab of caffeine you can get at shell garages.


----------

